# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Pluton [St. Nikolas, Ferry 1, Άγιος Νικόλαος]

## gioannis13

Αυτο και αν ειναι κουφο και συγχωρεστε με αν εχει γραφτει παλι κατι σχετικο :shock:  :Very Happy:  http://www.espressonews.gr/default.a...1&artid=616871 ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΤΟΥ και παντα στην πλωρη του ο ΑΙ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ.

----------


## nautikos

Αυτο θα πει αθανατη ελληνικη παντοφλα!! Αυτες οι ελλληνικες παντοφλες φτιαχτηκαν ευκολα, γρηγορα, σχετικα φθηνα, εχουνε παει παντου, κανουν το οτιδηποτε, εχουν προσφερει και προσφερουν παρα πολλα.Για αυτο και εγω ειμαι παντοφλολατρης! :Very Happy:  

Η ιστορια ειναι λιγο παλια (τουλαχιστον για μενα), αλλα καλα κανανε εστω και τωρα να την αναδειξουν. Μαλιστα η παντοφλα εχει και δικο της site, το οποιο ειναι αρκετα ευχαριστο και θα δειτε και ορισμενες ακομα φωτο το πλοιου με το ονομα το προηγουμενο ονομα *Ferry I*.

Παντως δεν ειναι το μοναδικο κροσαρισμα του Ατλαντικου με παντοφλα. Ενδεικτικα το ιδιο εγχειρημα εχει γινει απο τις παντοφλες (εδω με τα παλια ονοματα) *Αγια Μαρκελλα*, *Δημος Π* και *Ξανθουλα Β*.

----------


## Thanasis89

Παιδιά πάντα είχα την απορία (σαν νεότερος) αν μια "παντόφλα" είτε μονόπλωρη είτε δίπλωρη μπορούσε να κάνει ένα τέτοιο ταξίδι... Ο "Αϊ Νικόλας" απάντησε με τον καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο ! ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ !

----------


## hspanop

http://www.godimitris.gr/view.php?artid=1388
http://www.godimitris.gr/view.php?artid=1390
http://www.godimitris.gr/view.php?artid=1391
http://www.godimitris.gr/view.php?artid=1395

----------


## despo

Και βλέπω διατηρεί την Ελληνική γραφή του ακόμα και στα πέρατα της γης ?.

----------


## PIANOMAN

ο Αγιος νικολαος φτανει στην Αιγινα πριν 4 χρονια

----------


## CORFU

τι απαισιο κομοδεσιο ειναι αυτο ρε παιδια??

----------


## kavala2009

Για το "Αγιος Νικόλαος"

ήταν μια από τις παντόφλες που αποτέλεσαν τα βασικά σκάφη σύνδεσης Καβάλας-Θάσου τις προηγούμενες δεκαετίες. 
Αυτό που έχει μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον είναι η σημερινή του χρήση. 
Είναι πλέον... ποταμόπλοιο και μάλιστα πιάνει... στην αμμουδιά! 
Πήγαν προσωρινά να το μετονομάσουν αλλά ο ¶η Νικόλας θύμωσε και γρήγορα το ξαναμετονόμασαν σε "¶γιος Νικόλαος"

προσεχώς φωτό και σχετικό θέμα που γράφτηκε προ διετίας

----------


## kavala2009

*Ο «ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ» ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΑΪΒΙΚΗ* 
*Το φέρι που ξεκίνησε από τη Θάσο και διέσχισε όλο τον Ατλαντικό Ωκεανό* 

*Ένα ελληνικό φέρι μποτ που έκανε για χρόνια το δρομολόγιο Θάσος-Καβάλα, σήμερα διασχίζει ως "ποταμόπλοιο" την απροσπέλαστη ζούγκλα της Νικαράγουας και μεταφέρει εμπορεύματα και επιβάτες σε δύο εξωτικά αλλά και απομονωμένα νησιά της Καραϊβικής. Ο "Αγιος Νικόλαος", μια "παντόφλα" όπως την αποκαλούν στην ναυτική ορολογία, ένα μικρό φέρι μποτ, αγοράστηκε πριν από μερικά χρόνια από έναν Έλληνα επιχειρηματία που δραστηριοποιείται στη Νικαράγουα, διέσχισε όλο τον Ατλαντικό ωκεανό και από τη Θάσο βρέθηκε στην Κεντρική Αμερική.* 
  "Ηταν μια δύσκολη αποστολή" λέει ο εφοπλιστής Κώστας Μαλεβίτης, ο ιδιοκτήτης του πλοίου. "Το να διασχίσεις ολόκληρο Ατλαντικό με αυτή την ΅παντόφλαΆ έχει τους κινδύνους του. Όμως όλα πήγαν καλά. Αφού κάναμε κάτι μετατροπές στο σκάφος και στη μηχανή ξεκινήσαμε για την Οδύσσεια. Σε 26 μέρες και αφού διασχίσαμε χιλιάδες μίλια και ξοδέψαμε 200 τόνους πετρελαίου, ο Συριανός καπετάνιος Ανάργυρος Βίδος, έφερε το πλοίο στη Νικαράγουα". 

*Το καθημερινό δρομολόγιο διαρκεί… 3 ολόκληρες μέρες* 
  Το "Αγιος Νικόλαος", σήμερα, μια φορά την εβδομάδα ξεκινά από το λιμάνι της Ράμα, την μόνη προσπελάσιμη πόλη στην καρδιά της ζούγκλας της Νικαράγουας και μέσω ενός μεγάλου ποταμού συνδέει την ενδοχώρα με την πόλη Μπλουφιλντς, στις ακτές του Ατλαντικού. Από εκεί ξανοίγεται στην Καραϊβική θάλασσα με προορισμό τα νησιά Κορν. Το μεγάλο και το μικρό. Τους πλέον εξωτικούς προορισμούς στη Νικαράγουα. Το ταξίδι από τη Ράμα μέχρι το Λιτλ Κορν Αϊλαντ διαρκεί τρεις μέρες και άλλες τόσες η επιστροφή. "Το πιο δύσκολο κομμάτι είναι όταν διασχίζουμε το ποτάμι Ρίο Εσκοντίντο που περνά μέσα από την πυκνή τροπική ζούγκλα της Νικαράγουας. Στη διαδρομή υπάρχουν πολλά ναυάγια και σε ορισμένα σημεία το ποτάμι είναι ρηχό. Ένα λάθος μπορεί να δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα. Ηδη έχουμε επισκευάσει πολλές φορές την προπέλα. Στη θάλασσα της Καραϊβικής όλα κυλούν ήρεμα", αναφέρει ο Κώστας Μαλεβίτης. 

*Θεωρείται το καλύτερο πλοίο στη Νικαράγουα!*
  Το πλοίο όταν έφτασε πριν 6 χρόνια στη Νικαράγουα και αρχικά μετονομάστηκε σε ΅Ferry 1Ά. Τα εγκαίνια έγιναν με κάθε επισημότητα από τον τότε πρόεδρο της χώρας. Σήμερα θεωρείται το καλύτερο πλοίο στη Νικαράγουα.  "Δυστυχώς τα πρώτα χρόνια τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίσαμε με βλάβες και αβαρίες ήταν πολλά. Ειδικά όταν ΅φουσκώνειΆ το ποτάμι και κατεβάζει μεγάλους κορμούς δέντρων. Επιπλέον στη χώρα δεν υπάρχει υποδομή για επιδιορθώσεις και αναγκαζόμαστε να καταφεύγουμε σε διάφορες πατέντες". 

*Προστάτης του ο ¶η Νικόλας* 
  "Κάποια στιγμή νόμισα ότι μας τιμωρεί ο Αγιος Νικόλαος που βγάλαμε το όνομά του από το πλοίο. Ετσι τα τελευταία δύο χρόνια το Ferry ονομάζεται και πάλι ΅Αγιος ΝικόλαοςΆ και αν θέλετε με πιστεύετε, τα προβλήματα περιορίστηκαν ξαφνικά στο ελάχιστο", δήλωσε ο ιδιοκτήτης του πλοίου. Μάνατζερ και τεχνικός σύμβουλος στο πλοίο τα δύο τελευταία χρόνια είναι ο Πάρις Μπραγέργος από την Αργαλαστή Βόλου. Η οικογένειά του ζει στην Κόστα Ρίκα. "Εχω πολλά χρόνια που δουλεύω στη θάλασσα. Τα δρομολόγια του ΅Αγιος ΝικόλαοςΆ είναι από τα πιο συναρπαστικά που έχω κάνει. Δεν είναι μόνο η πρόκληση να κουμαντάρεις το πλοίο στο ποτάμι. Είναι και τα μικρά νησάκια που αποτελούν εξωτικούς προορισμούς. Είναι σαν να σαλπάρουμε κάθε βδομάδα για τον παράδεισο", ανέφερε ο Πάρις Μπραγέργος. 

*Από τη Θάσο, σε τροπικά νερά μέσα στη ζούγκλα* 
  Ο δημοσιογράφος Δημήτρης Παρούσης κάνει το γύρο του κόσμου αναζητώντας "χαμένους" Ελληνες. Βρέθηκε στη Νικαράγουα, εντόπισε το παλιό φέρι και ταξίδεψε με το "Αγιος Νικόλαος".  Πρώτος σταθμός είναι το Μπλουφιλντς, μια μικρή πόλη στις ακτές τις Καραϊβικής που πήρε το όνομά της από έναν ολλανδό πειρατή. Οι κάτοικοι είμαι μια μίξη από ιθαγενείς, μαύρους και Νικαραγουανούς. Σου μένει το λαχανί στη μνήμη, από το χρώμα στα ξύλινα σπίτια. Τα περισσότερα φθαρμένα από την υγρασία. Παραλίες δεν έχει και τα νερά είναι καφέ, καθώς στο σημείο αυτό χύνονται δύο ποτάμια. Τα γλυκά νερά μπερδεύονται με αυτά της Καραϊβικής. Ο "Αγιος Νικόλαος" είναι έτοιμος να αφήσει τα θολά νερά και να χαράξει πορεία για τα νησιά της Καραϊβικής θάλασσας. 
  Επόμενο λιμάνι είναι το Κορν ¶ιλαντ (νησί του καλαμποκιού). Γεμάτο με λευκές παραλίες, τιρκουάζ νερά, χωρίς μεγάλα κύματα, τροπικά δέντρα και ξύλινα σπίτια ανάμεσα στην πυκνή βλάστηση. Οι άνθρωποι μια Βαβέλ. Αλλοι μαύροι, άλλοι Μισκίτος (δηλαδή η φυλή των ιθαγενών της περιοχής), άλλοι με τα χαρακτηριστικά των Νικαραγουανών. Μιλούν ισπανικά, αγγλικά και κρεόλ (τη γλώσσα του Μπομπ Μάρλεϊ). Τα φαγητά τους επίσης μια μίξη από τορτίγιας, φασόλια και άφθονα θαλασσινά. 

*Κατεβάζει την πόρτα … στην αμμουδιά!!!* 
  Τρεις ώρες βορειότερα είναι το Λιτλ Κορν Αιλαντ όπου δεν υπάρχει λιμάνι. Το "Αγιος Νικόλαος" προσεγγίζει την κεντρική παραλία και ως αποβατικό φτάνει μέχρι την άμμο της παραλίας και ανοίγει την κεντρική του πόρτα.  Στο νησί δεν υπάρχει κανένα μηχανοκίνητο μέσο, ούτε δρόμοι. Όλα το φορτίο το κουβαλούν οι ελάχιστοι κάτοικοι με τα χέρια ή με καρότσια. Τα σπίτια ελάχιστα και σε μία ώρα μπορεί κανείς να διασχίσει όλο το νησί με τα πόδια. "Όταν πλησιάζουμε στο Λιτλ Κορν ¶ιλαντ, η θάλασσα μοιάζει πολύ με τα χρώματα του Αιγαίου. Αλλά οι ελληνικές θάλασσες δεν μπορούν να συγκριθούν σε ομορφιά", παρατηρεί ο Πάρις Μπραγέργος. 

*Οι ταμπέλες είναι ακόμη εκεί…* 
  Το πλοίο ναυπηγήθηκε το 1966. Στο σαλόνι του "Αγιος Νικόλαος" μια πινακίδα αναφέρει: "Ναυπηγική Ελλάς Γρηγ. Ψαρομμάτης". Πολλές από τις πινακίδες είναι ακόμη στα Ελληνικά: "Μην καπνίζετε", "απαγορεύεται η είσοδος", "σωστικοί λέμβοι", "μην πατάτε στα καθίσματα". Οι ντόπιοι δεν μπορούν να τα διαβάσουν και λογικά καπνίζουν και πατούν στα καθίσματα! Σήμερα ο Κώστας Μαλεβίτης, που είναι ένας από τους τρεις Ελληνες που ζουν στη Νικαράγουα, προβληματίζεται με την ανοδική τάση της τιμής του πετρελαίου. "Ηρθαμε να επενδύσουμε στον τουρισμό της Νικαράγουας που βρίσκεται ακόμη στα πρώτα του βήματα. Εκτός από τουρίστες εξυπηρετούμε και πολλούς ντόπιους και είναι δύσκολο να ανεβάσουμε τα ναύλα παρά το αβάσταχτο πια κόστος των καυσίμων".

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Ο «ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ» ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΑΪΒΙΚΗ* 
> *Το φέρι που ξεκίνησε από τη Θάσο και διέσχισε όλο τον Ατλαντικό Ωκεανό* 
> 
> *Ένα ελληνικό φέρι μποτ που έκανε για χρόνια το δρομολόγιο Θάσος-Καβάλα, σήμερα διασχίζει ως "ποταμόπλοιο" την απροσπέλαστη ζούγκλα της Νικαράγουας και μεταφέρει εμπορεύματα και επιβάτες σε δύο εξωτικά αλλά και απομονωμένα νησιά της Καραϊβικής.............
> 
> *


Και για να δουμε και τις φωτογραφιες ας κοιταξουμε εδω.   http://www.espressonews.gr/default.a...1&artID=616871 Ευχαριστουμε!  Πολυ ωραιο θεμα!

----------


## kavala2009

Το "¶γιος Νικόλαος" ναυπηγήθηκε το 1966 στην Ελλάδα και χρησιμοποιήθηκε μέχρι το 1996 ή 1999 στις τοπικές γραμμές. 

Πριν από 8 περίπου χρόνια ο "Αγιος Νικόλαος" έφτασε στη Νικαράγουα.

----------


## kavala2009

Το "Αγιος Νικόλαος" στο λιμάνι του Corn Island
[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Administrator/%CE%95%CF%80%CE%B9%CF%86%CE%AC%CE%BD%CE%B5%CE%B9%C  E%B1%20%CE%B5%CF%81%CE%B3%CE%B1%CF%83%CE%AF%CE%B1%  CF%82/3.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## kavala2009

Το "Αγιος Νικόλαος" στο Bluefields

----------


## kavala2009

Το "Αγιος Νικόλαος" καθώς πλησιάζει στην παραλία του Little Corn Island και κατά την απόβασή του στο Little Corn Island. 

Να πιάνει στην αμμουδιά... Αυτό δεν έγινε ούτε στη Θάσο του 1966! 

Κι όμως μπορεί... 

μην υποτιμάτε τις παντόφλες     :Wink:

----------


## kavala2009

Το "Αγιος Νικόλαος", έτοιμο να δεχθεί επιβάτες από το Bluefields.

----------


## kavala2009

Το "Αγιος Νικόλαος" από την Θάσο, βρέθηκε να εκτελεί δρομολόγια στις ακτές της Καραϊβικής. 

Ως ποταμόπλοιο διασχίζει το Rio Escondido στην καρδιά της απροσπέλαστης τροπικής ζούγκλας στη Νικαράγουα. 


και ένα ηλιοβασίλεμα στη ζούγκλα της Νικαράγουας με το ελληνικό ferry να συνεχίζει την αποστολή του στις δυσπρόσιτες περιοχές της φτωχής χώρας της Κεντρικής Αμερικής.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το "¶γιος Νικόλαος" ναυπηγήθηκε το 1966 στην Ελλάδα και χρησιμοποιήθηκε μέχρι το 1996 ή 1999 στις τοπικές γραμμές. 
> Πριν από 8 περίπου χρόνια ο "Αγιος Νικόλαος" έφτασε στη Νικαράγουα.


Απιθανο που μας μετεφερες φιλε....   Το *San Nikolas* στην Ραμα της Νικαραγουας....  

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 103764

Κατα το βιβλιο του Joshua Berman και Randall Wood "Nicaragua" (Moon Guides), το παλιο μας πορθμειο παει απο την Ραμα στο νησι Corn σε 16 ωρες ...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 103765

...  και μαλιστα _in relative luxury_!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 103766



Ιδου και το πορθμειο απο την ιστοσελιδα   http://www.bigcornisland.com/images/HPIM0742.jpg

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 103767

Μα τι γραφει εκει πανω; *Αγιος Νικολαος* στα ελληνικα;


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 103768

----------


## kavala2009

ναι... ναι... γράφει ¶γιος Νικόλαος στα ελληνικά (δες τις φωτό που ανέβασα - δεν έχω τρόπο να τις βάλω μέσα στο μήνυμα - είναι συνημμένες) :roll:

αυτό το relatice luxury... με πέθανε... 

το κουφό δεν είναι ότι κάνει δρομολόγια μέσα στη ζούγκλα
ότι πιάνει στην αμμουδιά 
ότι πάει κόντρα στα ρεύματα του ποταμού 
ότι οι μηχανές του καίνε ασταμάτητα επί ώρες
το κουφό είναι ότι διέσχισε όλο τον Ατλαντικό!!!! 

σε πρώτη φάση θα ήθελα να δοκιμάσω ένα ταξίδι Θάσος-Κρήτη με παντόφλα... 

(εισιτήριο 3.600 ευρώ  :Razz: )

----------


## kavala2009

"Απαγορεύονται τα παπούτσια στα καθίσματα" γράφουν στα ελληνικά οι πινακίδες του "Αγιος Νικόλαος". 

Είναι από τις εποχές που την πέφταμε για ύπνο όπως όπως για να πάμε από τη Θάσο στην Καβάλα ή από την Καβάλα στη Θάσο. 

Σήμερα... μπορεί να μην έχει την ίδια σημασία, αφού πολλοί επιβάτες είναι ξυπόλητοι, όμως οι ταμπέλες είναι όλες εκεί και θυμίζουν κάτι από Ελλάδα του '70

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ναι... ναι... γράφει ¶γιος Νικόλαος στα ελληνικά (δες τις φωτό που ανέβασα - δεν έχω τρόπο να τις βάλω μέσα στο μήνυμα - είναι συνημμένες) :roll:
> 
> αυτό το relatice luxury... με πέθανε... 
> 
> το κουφό δεν είναι ότι κάνει δρομολόγια μέσα στη ζούγκλα
> ότι πιάνει στην αμμουδιά 
> ότι πάει κόντρα στα ρεύματα του ποταμού 
> ότι οι μηχανές του καίνε ασταμάτητα επί ώρες
> το κουφό είναι ότι διέσχισε όλο τον Ατλαντικό!!!! 
> ...


Βεβαια εχεις δικιο!!!!Εδω ειναι

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 103769

Για φαντασου το ταξιδι απο την Ελλαδα στην Ραμα με αυτο το πλοιο!!!

----------


## kavala2009

είναι πολύ προχώ για μένα.. 
ψήνομαι να πάω μέχρι εκεί αεροπορικώς και μετά να μπω για τριήμερο δρομολόγιο στη ζούγκλα
αλλά να διασχίσω από εδώ όλο τον Ατλαντικό... 
με τίποτα

πάω στοίχημα ότι αυτό αποτελεί ρεκόρ γκίνες

και το ξαναλέω: αυτές οι παντόφλες είναι ικανές για όλα
και δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ να έχει βουλιάξει καμία

ξέρετε εσείς κάτι τέτοιο;

----------


## naftaki

> *Ο «ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ» ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΑΪΒΙΚΗ*


taso giati me ragizeis tin kardia savvatiatika?thelo kai gia kavala kai nisos min minoun kai auta paraponemena

----------


## panagiotis78

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ Kavala2009, απλά ΜΡΑΒΟ :Razz:

----------


## kavala2009

:Surprised: ops: τι εκανα πάλι;

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε kavala2009, έκανες ένα υπέροχο φωτορεπορτάζ και σε ευχαριστούμε. Εύγε στην αθάνατη Ελληνική παντόφλα. :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## bosses

εχω φοτο.απο τον αγιο οταν ηταν στα δρομολογια και απο καρναγια θα τις βρω και θα τις ανεβασω για ολους τους φιλους του ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ.:grin:

----------


## pantelis2009

Τις περιμένουμε φίλε bosses. Υπάρχουν πολλά και ωραία θέματα σε παντόφλες και αμφίπλωρα :Wink: .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Mιας και μέσω _αυτής_ της φωτογραφίας ο φίλος _Ellinis_ μας θύμισε απόψε το πλοίο, ας γράψουμε δυό λόγια για το ιστορικό του, υπενθυμίζοντας βέβαια ότι ήδη στο παρόν θέμα σε προηγούμενα ποστ, έχουν αναγραφεί πολλά και ενδιαφέροντα.

Το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ_ κατασκευάστηκε το _1966_ στο ναυπηγείο _Ζέρβα_ του Περάματος. Δεν γνωρίζω με ποιόν αριθμό νηολογίου, πιθανότατα της Καβάλας. Ταξίδεψε για όλα του τα χρόνια στις γραμμές της Θάσου, και αρχικά τουλάχιστον στην γραμμή Θάσου - Κεραμωτής, όπου και το βρίσκουμε μαζί με το ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ σε δημοσίευμα στο έντυπο ΧΡΗΜΑ του _Μαίου 1969_ με την περιγραφή : _"Άγιος Νικόλαος 184 κοχ. Επιβάται 103"_.

 Δέχθηκε δύο μετασκευές επιμήκυνσης και διαπλάτυνσης, και μπορούμε να το δούμε και πριν από αυτές, στην αρχική του μορφή τον _Μάρτιο_ _1980_,

01.jpg
_Πηγή : trecarr.blogspot.com_

αλλά και κατόπιν σε άγνωστη χρονολογία στη Θάσο.

02.jpg
_Πηγή : flickr - Χρήστης : majeste_

Πουλήθηκε σε εταιρεία της Νικαράγουας στην Καραιβική με Έλληνα πλοιοκτήτη πιθανότατα το _2003_ και μετονομάστηκε αρχικά σε _FERRY I_, και κατόπιν σε _ST. NIKOLAS_ διατηρώντας παράλληλα και το πρώην Ελληνικό του όνομα _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ_ γραμμένο στον καθρέφτη.

_Νικαράγουα 2007_
04.jpg
_Πηγή : flickr - Χρήστης : shari_sollars_




> Το πλοίο όταν έφτασε πριν 6 χρόνια στη Νικαράγουα αρχικά  μετονομάστηκε σε Ferry 1. Τα εγκαίνια έγιναν με κάθε επισημότητα από  τον τότε πρόεδρο της χώρας. Σήμερα θεωρείται το καλύτερο πλοίο στη  Νικαράγουα.  "Δυστυχώς τα πρώτα χρόνια τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίσαμε  με βλάβες και αβαρίες ήταν πολλά. Ειδικά όταν φουσκώνει το ποτάμι και  κατεβάζει μεγάλους κορμούς δέντρων. Επιπλέον στη χώρα δεν υπάρχει  υποδομή για επιδιορθώσεις και αναγκαζόμαστε να καταφεύγουμε σε διάφορες  πατέντες. Κάποια στιγμή νόμισα ότι μας τιμωρεί ο Αγιος Νικόλαος που βγάλαμε το  όνομά του από το πλοίο. Ετσι τα τελευταία δύο χρόνια το Ferry ονομάζεται  και πάλι Αγιος Νικόλαος και αν θέλετε με πιστεύετε, τα προβλήματα  περιορίστηκαν ξαφνικά στο ελάχιστο", δήλωσε ο ιδιοκτήτης του πλοίου.


_Νικαράγουα 2007_
03.jpg
_Πηγή : flickr - Χρήστης : siyahkediyim_

 Το _2008_ πουλήθηκε από τον Έλληνα πλοιοκτήτη του και μετονομάστηκε σε _PLUTON_, όνομα που έφερε τουλάχιστον έως και τον Μάιο 2011, όταν και εξέπεμψε για τελευταία φορά σήμα στο σύστημα AIS από την Αβάνα στη Κούβα. Φέρει ή τουλάχιστον έφερε _ΙΜΟ 8969109_ (περίεργη ιστορία) τον οποίον απέκτησε όταν πουλήθηκε στο εξωτερικό.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ_ κατασκευάστηκε το _1966_ στο ναυπηγείο _Ζέρβα_ του Περάματος. Δεν γνωρίζω με ποιόν αριθμό νηολογίου, πιθανότατα της Καβάλας. Ταξίδεψε για όλα του τα χρόνια στις γραμμές της Θάσου, και αρχικά τουλάχιστον στην γραμμή Θάσου - Κεραμωτής, όπου και το βρίσκουμε μαζί με το ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ σε δημοσίευμα στο έντυπο ΧΡΗΜΑ του _Μαίου 1969_ με την περιγραφή : _"Άγιος Νικόλαος 184 κοχ. Επιβάται 103"_.


Σε αφιέρωμα στις γραμμές της Θάσου που είχε κάνει παλαιότερα το περιοδικό "Εφοπλιστής", είχε αναφερθεί ότι το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ_ πριν αγοραστεί από εταιρεία της Θάσου (Ιωάννης Σαλβαράς), είχε δουλέψει στη γραμμή _Πειραιά - Αίγινας_. Δεν γνωρίζω κατά πόσο αυτό είναι σωστό, μιας και μέχρι σήμερα δεν έχω βρει καμμία απολύτως (άλλη) σχετική αναφορά. Πιθανόν μετά την κατασκευή του (1966) να δούλεψε πράγματι στη γραμμή, αλλά αυτή η δρομολόγηση θα ήταν οπωσδήποτε για πολύ μικρό χρονικό διάστημα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Αγιος Νικολαος* απο καρτ ποσταλ.

Αγ Νικολαος.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το καραβάκι εξακολουθεί να βρίσκεται και να δουλεύει στην Κούβα με το ίδιο όνομα _PLUTON_, με σημαία Κούβας, αριθμό MMSI 323030103, και Call Sign CL3882, ως φορτηγό. Δεν διαθέτει βέβαια πλέον ΙΜΟ number, αφού ...ευγενώς (αλλά και περιέργως) τον ...παρεχώρησε (ΙΜΟ 8969109) πριν τρία χρόνια στο επίσης πρώην ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ και νυν _BURAQ III_ στη Τανζανία 

Τελευταία του εμφάνιση στο AIS στα τέλη του περασμένου Ιουλίου, από το λιμάνι Mariel της Κούβας, δυτικά της Αβάνας.

----------


## SteliosK

Ως Pluton στην Κούβα

Αντίγραφο από 7157625299_6240c57d09_hA.jpg

Πηγή: http://thesshipping.blogspot.gr/

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Από τις παλιές δημοσιεύσεις με δρομολόγια  πλοίων που ανευρίσκονται και παρατίθενται ανά καιρούς, και κυρίως από  τον κ. Πέππα, μπορούμε να εξάγουμε και διάφορες χρήσιμες  πληροφορίες.


Εκτός από τις πληροφορίες που πήραμε από _αυτό το δημοσίευμα_ για το _ΑΙΓΙΝΑ_, από το ίδιο παίρνουμε ακόμα μία μοναδική, πολύτιμη θα έλεγα πληροφορία. Πριν λίγο καιρό είχα γράψει για το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ_ της Θάσου :




> Σε αφιέρωμα στις γραμμές της Θάσου που είχε κάνει παλαιότερα το περιοδικό "Εφοπλιστής", είχε αναφερθεί ότι το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ_ πριν αγοραστεί από εταιρεία της Θάσου (Ιωάννης Σαλβαράς), είχε δουλέψει στη γραμμή _Πειραιά - Αίγινας_. Δεν γνωρίζω κατά πόσο αυτό είναι σωστό, μιας και μέχρι σήμερα δεν έχω βρει καμμία απολύτως (άλλη) σχετική αναφορά. Πιθανόν μετά την κατασκευή του (1966) να δούλεψε πράγματι στη γραμμή, αλλά αυτή η δρομολόγηση θα ήταν οπωσδήποτε για πολύ μικρό χρονικό διάστημα.


Στο συγκεκριμμένο δημοσίευμα λοιπόν της ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗΣ της _1ης Οκτωβρίου 1966_, βρίσκουμε να αναφέρεται το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ_ δρομολογημένο στη γραμμή Πειραιάς - Αίγινα με δύο κυκλικά δρομολόγια ημερησίως.

----------

